# Keyboard disabled after changing to console



## suhijo (Dec 21, 2013)

EHLO

I have installed FreeBSD 9.2 on my laptop but when I run any desktop enviroment, it might be `twn`, `kd4` or `gnome` but if I need to back to any TTY I  just got a black screen and I am not able to work anymore.  I have to reboot via ssh or pushing the botton.

 What do I do?  :q


----------



## freesbies (Dec 22, 2013)

Do you use Intel Graphics? If so, see this and read the "Caveats" section.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 22, 2013)

That section needs some work.  What happens is that the switch is made, but the graphics hardware is not reset, so the screen is not visible.  Most of the time, it should be possible to restart X by blindly typing `startx` and pressing Enter.  A new version of the console driver that works with the KMS graphics drivers is being tested now.


----------



## suhijo (Dec 27, 2013)

Thank you for the answers guys. :beer


----------

